# This stuff really works!



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

good information..I have looked at these before and thought. " that doesn't work"....good to know….thanks for the review


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

These are great. I've used them for years. Sure beats using your old tennis shoes to clean your sanders.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad it worked for you. the sears near my house has them a bit cheaper, but what's a dollar in the grand scheme of things. This will probably last you quite a while.


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep… I use this stuff as well on my belt, drum and disc sanders and it works very well however, it is only effective to a grit of about 150 or so after which the gum particulates appear to be too large to reach between the grit to remove finer dirt. So, although it's not perfect, I've found it to be well worth the small investment.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Good stuff. I use it on the belt sander each time after use.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree. Great product and I've found another use also! When working with laminate (ie. Formica and such) it works great for removing the gummy cement after trim routing. Instead of sanding the cement off, which is what I used to do, run this stick over the edge and it strips it off easily. Even on edge banding too!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, these really extend the life of your sanding belts and discs.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I am glad I read your review. I bought the same sander from Home a few months ago and really like it. I bought the same abrasive cleaner from Harbor Freight about 2 or 3 weeks ago and have yet to use it. Your review motivates me to srart using it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use mine to erase the mistakes on my drawings and cleaning my sanding belts


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i dunno… is that *HF* sanding belt cleaner one that you would want to hand down to your grandkids?

just kidding…. thanks for the review. i was wondering how this compares to the other brands as well.


----------



## Jeremys (Apr 13, 2009)

Great product! I too was amazed the very first time I used it!


----------



## tmiller (Apr 30, 2009)

If it is still around when my grandkids come along, its theirs.

I can't inagine much improvement, its already pretty cheap and it does its job.

Some guy did indicate you could use and old shoe sole. If that works it would be free.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the old shoe sole - it's the same stuff ( just make sure you use the right shoe!) Just look for a sole which is the same color as this stuff. A natural gum rubber crepe sole I think it's called. t didn't used to be $4.99, so using an old shoe was better value - maybe not anymore.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

We use them 3-4 times a day at the school shop. Most of the kids just enjoy playing with it. One stick almost lasted a year. So I would concur that the stick will last a while. I bought ours at Rockler. I am going to be by HF tomorrow, I think I will pickup one or 2 more to be ready for this summer. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've also been using this type of cleaner for years ….it pays for itself very quickly : ) Another thing that I've used is the "plastic" trim that they use on house exteriors nowadays. The brand is called "KLEER" , but I'm sure others would work just as well . It is white in color and comes in several sizes / thicknesses. Maybe if you see a contractor working on a house , you could ask him for a piece of scrap and try it for yourself. I'm not referring to vinyl siding here : ) http://www.kleerlumber.com/products.html 
Look for a dealer in your area , I got a few free samples from mine : )

I also have a RIDGID OSS that I'm going to review after a little more use on it …so far ..NICE ! the only odd thing about it is the 13/16" miter gauge slot…. W T H were they thinking ???


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

When I first saw these, I had the same reaction most did. Yeah right. Then I realized that it was only 3 or 4 bucks which was about the price of one belt for my 4×36 belt sander anyway, so I gave it a try.

There have been belts that I would agree have gone 5X longer with the use of this product. Even doubling or tripling the life would be well worth the minimal cost of the cleaner. I have yet to totally wear one of these out.

Thanks for the review and making sure everyone knows about this product.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

A must buy. Been using the same one for a couple years. I hate sanding, so it's nice to be able unload the sand paper. I've read a tennis shoe sole works as well.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 8, 2009)

T, I have had the same one for about 7 years and still have more than half of it left. It's nice to see that something so inexpensive works so well.


----------

